# Inshore Fishing Venice, La--Super Strike Charters



## Super Strike Charters (Apr 22, 2011)

Inshore Fishing Report--May 22, 2014-Venice, La.

The inshore fishing out of Venice right now is as good as it gets. Last week was a little tough (mainly due to high winds) but even on a slow day limits are either met or were very close. This week so far the fishing has been perfect. Limits of Redfish were caught each day out, along with a few trout, drum, and flounder. Most of our Redfish are being caught on artificial lures about two feet under a popping cork. We are fishing the Roseau cane lines and beaches for a mixed bag. The amount of bait that is in the area right now is incredible. When you cast and the cork hits the water hundreds of finger mullets shatter the surface, when this happens you know your fishing in the right place. Usually shortly thereafter your hooked-up. Some days it has been very fast paced catching your limit of Redfish within just a two-hour time frame. There were a couple of days we have had to put in a little more time but still caught a limit and caught a released a bunch more. So, as usual for this time of year you can’t ask for better fishing. The weather is just right now, only having to wear shorts and a t-shirt in the morning. No more long pants and jackets. We are starting to fill up fast for June but we do still have some days open if your planning on fishing with us. Lodging is available as well.

Damon McKnight
Super Strike Charters
800.318.1720
[email protected]

Please visit our website for more info. www.superstrikecharters.com


http://www.superstrikecharters.com/videos/video060/video060.html


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Cool report, never seen black drum that dark before!


----------

